# Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse



## Grillmaxe (19. November 2008)

*Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Hallo,
ich habe mal ne frage ich wollte mir jetzt erstmal ein neues gehäuse kaufen aber welches? es sollte aber eine wasserkühlung hinein passen weder ne 360 oder 240 + 120 oder so?
könnt ihr mir entfehlungen geben wenns geht man sollte reinschauen können preis so max 150. passt eas ein ein Amor 8003 rein oder vieleicht ein Cooler Master HAF932-KKN1-GP .

bitte geht mir ein paar tips.

mfg erik


----------



## Digger (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

hey willkommen im forum.

auf deiner such nach einem passenden gehäuse is wohl der weg über dieses thread hier unumgänglich 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/3496-wakue-case-liste.html


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Ich würd auch ein Haf nehmen da bekommst du soger ein 360er radi und noch
2*120er rein also mehr als genug!


----------



## Grillmaxe (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

frage und wo genau bekomme ich den 360 rein ohne umbau oben, unten?


----------



## Grillmaxe (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

bilder weren hilfreich


----------



## Madz (19. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Im HAF muss man nicht umbaun, einfach unter die Lüfter schrauben und fertig.


----------



## Grillmaxe (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

hallo,
ich wollte mir noch die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 360er Komplettset (12V Laing) 360er Komplettset 12V Laing S. 775 40061 wasserkühlung dazu kaufen nun ist meine frage reicht die aus für einen E8500 oc später mal noch ne gt260 oder mb?
oder könnt mir da etwas zusammen stellen für so 170 eus?

mfg erik


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Für die Laing wäre ein Deckel sehr empfehlenswert, da die Pumpe ohne selbigen sehr Laut ist. Der Wasserzusatz im Set ist nicht so gut, da gibts bessere Varianten. PUR Schlauch lässt sich schlecht biegen.

Ich stelle dir mal etwas zusammen !


----------



## Madz (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Oder schau in den 3 Preisklassen Thread in diesem Forum!


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

...bei dem immer noch die Y-Adapter fehlen 

So, hier mal ein Set:

wenn du im AC Shop bestellst, ist der Versand kostenlos 

Ein paar Euro sparen könntest du, indem du G48 als Zusatz verwendest. Dieser wäre dann allerdings nicht farblos, sondern blau.


----------



## Grillmaxe (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

was ist wenn ich die 750 pumpe nehme und noch einen 120 kühler dazu  der im angebot ist? was brauche ich da noch für anschlüsse? braucht man die 3 pin molex adapter unbedingt wenn man das übers bord regeln kann?


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

die 750er Pumpe ist gut und schön aber ehrlich gesagt nicht notwendig ! Ich habe die 400er neulich erst gegen eine teure Laing getestet und sie hat sich gut bewährt ! Selbst mit einem Mora Radi und Boardkühlung, mehreren Temp. - und Durchflußsensor brachte es die Pumpe noch auf stattliche 85 Liter/h. ! 
Welchen 120 Kühler meinst du genau ?

Die Lüfter kannst du auch ans Mainboard anschließen und z.B. per Speedfan regeln, aber da musst du aufpassen, ob dein Board dafür geeignet ist bzw. nur einen Lüfter je Anschluss anschließen und nicht alle 3 an einen 3 Pin Anschluss vom Board


----------



## Digger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*



> nur einen Lüfter je Anschluss anschließen und nicht alle 3 an einen 3 Pin Anschluss vom Board



Oh 

kann davon mein bord kaputt gehen? ich hab meine drei radi lüfter über einen adapter am MB...bis jetzt lief auch alles ohne probleme. das MB hat sogar die lüfter geregelt....


----------



## bundymania (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

...kommt aufs Board und die jeweiligen Lüfter an. Es gibt ja 12er Lüfter die nur 2 Watt ziehen, die kann man an nahezu jedes aktuelle Board gebündelt anschließen. Bei den Loonies wäre ich da vorsichtiger


----------



## Grillmaxe (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

NexXxoS Xtreme I 1 x 120mm (ohne Lüfter) EOL-DEAL - A-C-Shop

was brauch ich da noch für anschlüsse? und reicht da noch der schlauch? und brauch ich einen ausgleichbehälter?


----------



## bundymania (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Die 4m Schlauch reichen aus ! Anschlüsse: einfach 2 dazu von den Schraubanschlüssen aus meiner Zusammenstellung und einen Ausgleichsbehälter benötigst du nicht, der ist bei der XSPC Pumpstation schon dabei/integriert !


----------



## Grillmaxe (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

noch ne frage warum brauche ich 8 anschlüsse obwohl ich bloß 6 brauche auser wenn ich noch den singel rein hänge brauch ich ja auch bloß 8 stück


----------



## bundymania (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

ich habe die 2 Winkel vorsichtshalber rein getan, die machen sich manchmal ganz gut bei einer Pumpstation, oder allg. bei beengten Platzverhältnissen  Vielleicht brauchste für den Singleradi auch 1-2 davon, also lass die mal ruhig dabei.


----------



## Grillmaxe (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

ok vielen dank für die zusammen stellung.

 kann ich später vieleicht noch mehr an die kühlung hängen wie zb motherbord oder und grafikkarte?


----------



## bundymania (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

ja natürlich, das ist ohne weiteres möglich !


----------



## Madz (22. November 2008)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

Wieso solte das nicht gehen?


----------



## janbatos (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

hallo,

ich hab hier mal eine leiche ausgegraben wollte kein neuen thread aufmachen 

habe mir die wakü gehäuse liste auch schon angeschaut aber ich finde nix passendes.

Ich habe 1x triple watercool htsc radi 2x1 er watercool 120 radi
die gerade in meinem alten gehäuse so herum baumeln. en 360er habe ich nach draussen gestellt weil kein platz mehr war.

Suche nun endlich ein gutes gehäuse um den triple und den anderen kram schön zu verpacken.(soll alles gut rein gehen leichte mods kein prob.)

ich wollte so in er bucht oder neu max 100 euro ausgeben für ein case, hatte auch das twelve hundred im auge von antec habt ihr noch ein paar ideen?

grüsse jan


----------



## Digger (23. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

hey,
jenachdem ob du gebraucht nen gutes angebot bekommst, ist das Coolermaster Cosmos S und das günstigere HAF zu empfehlen. 
beides große tower in denen man easy nen triple unterbringen kann.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung welches Gehäuse*

*@Grillmaxe:*

Im HAF passt ein Triple Radi unters Dach, am Heck passt ein Single unter den Lüfter, ein Single oder ein Dual auf den Boden vorm Netzteil und in die Front vor den Festplattenschacht bekommt man auch einen Slim verbaut. Mit "etwas" Bastelarbeit passt auch ein Quad Radi oben rein!

Das HAF hat folgende Abmessungen(BxHxT): 230x580x560mm
und ein Quadradiator wie der TFC Xchanger 480 z.B. hat 
die Abmessungen(BxHxT): 127x60x523mm. 

Das heißt, dass du nicht viel Platz in der Tiefe zur Verfügung hast, aber immernoch genug für den Radi. Du müsstest allerdings einige Änderungen am Deckel vornehmen (Bohrungen, etc. ...)
Es geht auf jeden Fall!


----------

